# Mafia 2 leider mit Rucklern



## rainerknast (15. August 2015)

Hallo!

Mir fallen bei Mafia 2 kleinere Ruckler auf. Ich komm da nicht mehr mit,  Spiele wie Medal of Honor Warfighter laufen echt gut nur dies nicht.

Mein System:

MSI MS-7848 MB
12 GB RAM ddr3 1600Mhz
Elitegroup Geforce GTX 650 1GB
Windows 10 Home 64 Bit
Core i7 4770 3,2 Ghz

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee?

Ich danke Euch schonmal.

Mfg

Lutz12357


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2015)

Die Graka ist halt nicht so dolle - vlt. kommt die knapp nicht mit Mafia 2 klar bei den Einstellungen, die du vorgenommen hast? zB vlt. hast du PhysX aktiv, und das überfordert die Karte dann ein wenig? Mafia 2 ist halt auch recht anfordernd bei höheren Einstellungen.


----------



## Sanador (15. August 2015)

Deaktiviere die PhysX-Effekte im Grafik-Menü, dann sollte es eigentlich ruckelfrei klappen.


----------



## rainerknast (15. August 2015)

Hi Ihr Beiden!

Hab die Auflösung und einige andere Einstellungen runtergeschraubt. Ich dachte eigentlich, da das Spiel nun doch schon etwas älter ist eigentlich dass meine Karte gut zurecht kommt mit dem Ding aber hab mich wohl getäuscht!

Physx war schon ausgestellt, daran lags nun nicht, aber jetzt wo ich alles etwas runtergeschraubt habe, scheints ganz gut zu laufen.

Danke Euch!


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Beiden!
> 
> Hab die Auflösung und einige andere Einstellungen runtergeschraubt. Ich dachte eigentlich, da das Spiel nun doch schon etwas älter ist eigentlich dass meine Karte gut zurecht kommt mit dem Ding aber hab mich wohl getäuscht!
> 
> ...


 Die GTX 650 ist zwar deutlich neuer als das Spiel, aber es ist halt eine absolute Unterklasse-Karte der 600er-Serie. Die Leistung liegt 25% unter der alten GTX 460, die wiederum aktuell war, als Mafia 2 erschien, und in hohen Einstellungen ohne PhysX ca 50 FPS schafft. D.h. an sich müsste es bei Dir dann trotzdem 35-40 FPS sein, aber es kann sein, dass Dir das manchmal kurzeitig etwas ruckelig vorkommt, da die FPS ja auch nie total gleichmäßig erfolgen - man hat zb oft 50 FPS, dann kurz vlt nur 20, und das ist dann eben ein Ruckeln.


----------



## rainerknast (15. August 2015)

oh ja liegt die wirklich noch unter der 460er? hätt ich gar nicht gedacht mensch. ich könnte ja mal mit fraps die fps messen, aber morgen erst, heut hab ich keine lust mehr. ich schreib das ergebnis dann hier mal rein dann!
bis dann.

Und was hälst du von der 750er Ti mit 2GB RAM?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. August 2015)

Bei deiner CPU / RAM geht deutlich mehr als eine 750 TI, die im übrigen für aktuelle Titel etwas zu schwach wäre. Ich würde je nach Bedarf mindestens zu einer GTX 960 oder zu AMD`s R9 280 greifen.


----------



## rainerknast (15. August 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Bei deiner CPU / RAM geht deutlich mehr als eine 750 TI, die im übrigen für aktuelle Titel etwas zu schwach wäre. Ich würde je nach Bedarf mindestens zu einer GTX 960 oder zu AMD`s R9 280 greifen.



nun ja da wäre eine stärkere karte wirklich besser, nur leider hab ich nur ein 450W Netzteil und in der Höhe nicht sehr viel Platz weisst Du hab nur ein µATX Board drin. Da muss ich schon Acht geben was ich kaufe.

und ne gtx 960 ist doch recht teuer. Die gutem Modelle ab 200 € meist.


----------



## rainerknast (15. August 2015)

@Herbboy

Hab doch noch schnell heute mit Fraps gemessen bin meisst bei 60, er geht mal kurz auf 57 - 56 aber bleibt konstant und ruckelt nicht mehr soweit. Ich spiele morgen mal etwas länger und schreib dann das ergebnis.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> 
> Hab doch noch schnell heute mit Fraps gemessen bin meisst bei 60, er geht mal kurz auf 57 - 56 aber bleibt konstant und ruckelt nicht mehr soweit. Ich spiele morgen mal etwas länger und schreib dann das ergebnis.


  es könnte auch sein, dass es am RAM liegt, falls du nur 1GB hast und FALLS du meinst, Ruckler zu sehen. 

Die GTX 750 Ti wäre deutlich stärker als die GTX 650, die ist schon um die 30% schneller als die GTX 650 Ti, die ja schneller als die nicht-Ti ist. Da solltest du aber maximal 125€ ausgeben. Zu dem Preis gibt es auch einige passende Modelle. .


----------



## rainerknast (16. August 2015)

hey, ja am RAM hatte ich auch schon gedacht. aber nun läuft es ja ganz gut, nur wenn man aus den kurven kommt wieder in die grad fährt oder so, dann scheint es wenig zu stottern kurz, liegt aber vielleciht nur an der kamera die sich wieder grade stellt, wer weiss.

nein ich dachte vielleicht an diese karte:

2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC V1 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

die hat auch ganz gute bewertungen soweit.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2015)

jo, die ist okay, ist aber halt fast schon grenzwertig, da du für nur 25€ mehr eine Karte bekommst, die 50% schneller wäre: 2048MB Asus Radeon R9 270X DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## rainerknast (16. August 2015)

hmm ja nur die radeon nimmt auch ordentlich saft oder? hab nur 450W zur Verfügung. und die ist auch ein bisschen zu gross für mein Gehäuse. Müsste ich aber mal nachmessen mal sehen. Die Radeon hat auch 256Bit Speicheranbindung, doppelt soviel wie die 750er Ti. Das macht sich doch schon bemerkbar oder? Sind die Radeon denn auch schön leise? Ich wollte nicht unbedingt nen Staubsauger im Gehäuse haben weisst du.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2015)

Die AMD braucht mehr Strom, aber wenn Dein Netzteil okay ist, reichen 450W aus - hat es denn zwei PCIe-Stecker mit 6 Pins? Dann würde es reichen. Länge ist halt dann so ne Frage, müsste man messen. Aber grad weil die was länger ist und 2 Lüfter hat, dürfte die bei Last nicht lauter als eine 750 Ti mit nur einem einzigen Lüfter sein (die 2 müssen nicht so schnell drehen). Es gibt auch für 160€ eine 270X, die nur 21cm lange ist und auch nur 1x PCIe6Pin braucht => 2048MB HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock Aktiv


----------



## rainerknast (16. August 2015)

hmm ja die HIS scheint auch ganz gut zu sein. Und wenn ich mit meinen 450W da noch mit hinkomme meine jetzige nimmt glaub ich 130W, die 750 Ti würde nur 60 nehmen. Aber die Kühlung macht mir Sorgen denn ich habe keinen Gehäuse Lüfter! Nur den vom Netzteil! Was meinst Du passt es trotzdem noch?


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> hmm ja die HIS scheint auch ganz gut zu sein. Und wenn ich mit meinen 450W da noch mit hinkomme meine jetzige nimmt glaub ich 130W, die 750 Ti würde nur 60 nehmen. Aber die Kühlung macht mir Sorgen denn ich habe keinen Gehäuse Lüfter! Nur den vom Netzteil! Was meinst Du passt es trotzdem noch?


 schwer zu sagen, ein Gehäuselüfter wäre schon wichtig - auch mit der GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (17. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> hmm ja die HIS scheint auch ganz gut zu sein. Und wenn ich mit meinen 450W da noch mit hinkomme meine jetzige nimmt glaub ich 130W, die 750 Ti würde nur 60 nehmen. Aber die Kühlung macht mir Sorgen denn ich habe keinen Gehäuse Lüfter! Nur den vom Netzteil! Was meinst Du passt es trotzdem noch?



Um den Strom würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, ich habe ein 400W Netzteil und betreibe problemlos eine ASUS Radeon R9-280X DirectCU II TOP und die ist jetzt nicht gerade stromsparend. Gehäuselüfter wären aber wirklich nicht verkehrt, vielleicht investierst du da lieber noch 30-40 Euro in ein neues Gehäuse. Dann hast Du auch gleich mehr Luft was den Platz angeht. Ich würde auch auf ein gutes Angebot wie das hier warten, dann bist Du mit 200 Euro für eine gute Garfikkarte und ein neues Gehäuse dabei und hast erstmal ein paar Jahre Ruhe:
http://www.mydealz.de/deals/amazon-frankreich-gigabyte-r9-280-3gb-grafikkarte-590853


----------



## rainerknast (17. August 2015)

ja mal sehen vielleicht finde ich ja einen passenden lüfter. wegen gehäuse mal sehen, nur hab ich bedenken wegen der anschlüsse (power etc), da die stecker bestimmt auf dieses board passen is ja immerhin ein medion pc wisst ihr? die passen bestimmt nicht, meist haben die fertig pc ja ganz andere anschlüsse drauf. bei einigen pcs hab ich mal gesehen, dass alles in einem stecker untergebracht war. also power reset auf einen stecker und dieser passte nur zu einem speziellem mainboard.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> ja mal sehen vielleicht finde ich ja einen passenden lüfter. wegen gehäuse mal sehen, nur hab ich bedenken wegen der anschlüsse (power etc), da die stecker bestimmt auf dieses board passen is ja immerhin ein medion pc wisst ihr? die passen bestimmt nicht, meist haben die fertig pc ja ganz andere anschlüsse drauf. bei einigen pcs hab ich mal gesehen, dass alles in einem stecker untergebracht war. also power reset auf einen stecker und dieser passte nur zu einem speziellem mainboard.


Also, das Board wird ganz sicher nicht einen Steckplatz für die Grafikkarte haben, der KEIN PCie ist. Und solange es PCIe ist, gibt es keinerlei Probleme, außer das Netzteil hat keine oder zu wenig PCIe-Stecker. Aber selbst das könnte man per Adapter regeln, wenn die Leistung des Netzteils reicht. Ein Netzteil neu zu kaufen wiederum könnte dann sogar problematischer sein, weil da einige der Massen-Fertig-PCs fürs Board eigene Stecker-Arten haben. 

Schau doch mal, welche freien Stecker das Netzteil hat, vlt auch Fotos machen. Und bei offenem Gehäuse am Netzteil auch mal nach den genauen Werten schauen, da is oft ne Tabelle.


----------



## rainerknast (17. August 2015)

hey!

ja da is ein stecker frei der steckt eben grad in meiner jetzigen karte. pcie ist dann ja frei wenn ich die neue einbaue, ne netzteil ist fsp mit 450W. das gehäuse ist nur ben etwas kompakter, deswegen hab ich etwas angst ob die radeon passen würde, ich mess es ber nochmal nach. meine jetzige ist eine single slot, die radeon und die 750er sind dann schon ne nummer grösser, ich hab aber mal ein foto im netz gesehen, da hat jemand sogar ne 980er die lange version reinbekommen. aber lieber mess ich mal durch!


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> hey!
> 
> ja da is ein stecker frei der steckt eben grad in meiner jetzigen karte. pcie ist dann ja frei wenn ich die neue einbaue, ne netzteil ist fsp mit 450W. das gehäuse ist nur ben etwas kompakter, deswegen hab ich etwas angst ob die radeon passen würde, ich mess es ber nochmal nach. meine jetzige ist eine single slot, die radeon und die 750er sind dann schon ne nummer grösser, ich hab aber mal ein foto im netz gesehen, da hat jemand sogar ne 980er die lange version reinbekommen. aber lieber mess ich mal durch!




Also, die HIS 270X Mini braucht ja nur EINEN Stecker 6Pin. Die müsste also gehen. Und wg. der Länge: einfach die 650 mal nachmessen, wie lang die ca von ihren Ende, was am Gehäuseende ist, bis zu dem Ende, das vorne im Gehäuse ist, ist. Und dann schauen, wie viel cm es von da bis zu der Stelle, wo was vom Gehäuse im Weg wäre, sind. Die HIS hat wie gesagt 21cm


----------



## rainerknast (17. August 2015)

okay denn mach ich das mal! wo is denn der unterschied zu einer grossen karte?


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> okay denn mach ich das mal! wo is denn der unterschied zu einer grossen karte?


  ne größere hat nen größeren Kühler und ist daher dann leichter leise zu kühlen, vor allem wenn eine Karte übertaktet ist. Und wegen der Übertaktung haben manche, wie auch die Asus, dann auch zwei Stromstecker, wobei die halt in manchen Situationen knapp mehr brauchen, als ein einziger liefern würde. Nur deswegen haben die zwei, nicht weil die "viel mehr" brauchen.


----------



## rainerknast (18. August 2015)

aha wieder was gelernt danke!

also empfiehlst du mir lieder die radeon?

naja wenn sie passt dann lieber die.

also meine jetzige nimmt 64W.

GeForce GTX 650 Grafikkarte mit Kepler Technologie | NVIDIA

hier mal ein link.

meine jetzige hat das referenzdesign. hab jetzt kein bild gefunden.

das ist mein board hier:

Google-Ergebnis für http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/260574/3/medion-erazer-x5348-e.jpg

siehst du den chipsatzkühler hinter der karte? das macht mir auch sorgen, nicht das bei der radeon der kühler stören wird.

mein gehäuse ist auch ne nummer kleiner aber das board ist dasselbe. sieht nicht sehr spektakulär aus oder?

mein nächsten pc bau ich mir selber zusammen, das weiss ich.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2015)

Also, wenn Dein Gehäuse noch kleiner ist, wird das natürlich sehr eng - miss daher mal die GTX 650 nach, um sicherzugehen. Und dann, wie viel Platz wäre, bevor eine längere Karte vorne dranstößt


----------



## rainerknast (19. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hab ich mal hochgeladen, da ist absolut kein platz, vielleciht muss ich sogar zu einer low profile karte greifen.


----------



## rainerknast (19. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hab ich mal hochgeladen, da ist absolut kein platz, vielleciht muss ich sogar zu einer low profile karte greifen.


----------



## rainerknast (19. August 2015)

oh doppelt gemoppelt. sry kann das jemand entfernen?


----------



## rainerknast (19. August 2015)

also das gehäuse ist eh nicht schön, hätt ich bloss vorher drauf geachtet vor dem kauf.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

Low-Profile hätte nur was mit den Maßen zu tun, die die "Dicke" betreffen - in Deinem Fall, weil das Mainboard im Gegensatz zum Standard gerdreht ist, brauchst du Platz nach OBEN für eine Karte, die nicht low-profile sondern 2-slot hat, und das sieht an sich danach aus, dass eine 2-Slot-Karte passt. Aber was ist mit dem Platz von der Karte aus nach links? Wie viel cm sind das inkl. der alten Karte?


----------



## rainerknast (19. August 2015)

ja nach oben müsste eigentlich für eine 2er slot karte grad so reichen, ich denke höchstens,dass diese doofen kabel vom front usb sich auf den lüfter der neuen karte legen könnte, vielleicht muss ich die dann am netzteil festkleben.
mensch mit der länge fragst mich was da mess ich nochmal nach. ich meld mich dann. die doofen kabel stören auch noch in der länge. wo lass ich die denn? (meine die netzteilkabel)


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> ja nach oben müsste eigentlich für eine 2er slot karte grad so reichen, ich denke höchstens,dass diese doofen kabel vom front usb sich auf den lüfter der neuen karte legen könnte, vielleicht muss ich die dann am netzteil festkleben.
> mensch mit der länge fragst mich was da mess ich nochmal nach. ich meld mich dann. die doofen kabel stören auch noch in der länge. wo lass ich die denn? (meine die netzteilkabel)


Die Kabel kannst du ja einfach in den Bereich zwischen Festplatte und Laufwerk drücken, oder auch das Laufwerk eine Etage höher einbauen und so viel der Kabel wie möglich dann da reinstopfen, wo vorher das Laufwerk war.


----------



## rainerknast (19. August 2015)

ja da wirds schon irgendeine lösung geben. ich messe morgen nochmal die länge der karte und schreib dir dann! (und natürlich die länge bis zum ende des gehäuses)


----------



## rainerknast (20. August 2015)

hey !

hab mal ausgemessen, also die jetzige karte misst in der länge 15cm. die höhe beträgt 3,5cm. vom anfang der karte bis ende des gehäuses sind es 33,5cm. davon könnte ich 17,5cm nur nutzen da dann ein kondensator den restlichen platz versperrt. die platine der karte würde an diesem nicht vorbeikommen. ich frag vielleicht bei medion nochmal ob meine befürchtung stimmt.


----------



## rainerknast (20. August 2015)

du kannst den kondenstor sehen er ist direkt unter der weissen sata buchse! ach und die stromkabel könnten auch so bleiben! hinter denen ist eigentlich noch genug platz.


----------



## rainerknast (20. August 2015)

hey dieses modell würde von den maßen her auch passen:

https://www.alternate.de/MSI/AMD-Radeon-R7-360-2GD5-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1208563?tk=7&lk=10791


----------



## rainerknast (20. August 2015)

du  ich glaub der kondensator würde garnicht stören, denn die platine is ja  genauso lang wie meine jetzige und der kühler und lüfter haben nach  hinten raus eigentlich genug platz.

meine jetzige karte nutzt übrigens einen 6 poligen stromanschluss.

ups jetzt hab ich einen link aus meinem text gemacht. war nicht mit absicht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2015)

Wie viel Platz hast du denn dann nun, wenn der Kondensator doch nicht stört? Hier PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kannst du auch weiter unten nach maximalen Längen filtern.


----------



## rainerknast (22. August 2015)

also bis zum ende gehäuses sind es dann 33,5 cm insgesamt. ach nach länge filtern geht auch, wie praktisch, danke!


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2015)

rainerknast schrieb:


> also bis zum ende gehäuses sind es dann 33,5 cm insgesamt. ach nach länge filtern geht auch, wie praktisch, danke!


 dann kannst du an sich jede Grafikkarte einbauen, die es gibt


----------



## rainerknast (22. August 2015)

okay danke dann nochmal!


----------



## svd (22. August 2015)

Bevor du wirklich so viel Geld für nur eine R7 360 ausgibst.... will Enisra nicht seine alte Grafikkarte verkaufen?

260X Niveau hat er gemeint. Und diese ist eigentlich schneller als die R7 360.

Ansonsten bin ich ja ein Fan davon, gebrauchte Hardware weiter zu verwenden. 
Für unter 100€ ist normal eine GTX660 drin, die beim Witcher 3 auf FullHD, hohen Einstellungen, auch noch über 30fps liefern kann 
und auch bloß einen 6-pol PCIe Stecker braucht. 
(Aus Erfahrung kann ich die von Gainward empfehlen, eine "Golden Sample" wäre nett, ansonsten gibt's aber sicher auch noch  leisere Modelle.)


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2015)

Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass die R7 360 nur für den Fall, dass zu wenig Platz da ist, eine Option war, und dass er nun in jedem Falle eher die 270X nimmt ^^


----------



## svd (22. August 2015)

Axo, dann passt's ja. 

Hmm, wenn das Netzteil mitmachte, gäbe es, sagt PCGH heute, die VTX3D R9 280X Boost Edition v3 bei Caseking für gerade mal 180€.
Der 20€ auf die 270X wären ja ca. 12% Aufpreis für ca. 30% mehr Leistung. Würde sich schon lohnen, bei einem i7.


----------



## rainerknast (22. August 2015)

ne gebrauchte möchte ich dann doch lieber nicht haben, aber danke. ich überlege mir noch welche ich nehme .

ich danke euch für eure hilfe!


----------

